# Eliquid colour change



## Imotions (4/11/16)

Hi all
Im almost 100% i read a thread somewhere around of liquid changing colour
Basically i got a bottle of Joos E Liqs SNVL 18 3mg now my issue is that when i fill my tank the juice changes colour from clear to like a copper / brown colour.... no taste change though... im just worried that even thugh taste dont change it mustn be some sort of chemical reaction that would hurt my pink ex smoker lungs lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (4/11/16)

Imotions said:


> Hi all
> Im almost 100% i read a thread somewhere around of liquid changing colour
> Basically i got a bottle of Joos E Liqs SNVL 18 3mg now my issue is that when i fill my tank the juice changes colour from clear to like a copper / brown colour.... no taste change though... im just worried that even thugh taste dont change it mustn be some sort of chemical reaction that would hurt my pink ex smoker lungs lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Shouldn't be a problem. As far as I know if there is something wrong with a juice you will taste it right away.

How long does it take for the juice to change colour in the tank? Are your coils and wicks new? And have you given your tank a bath recently?


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/11/16)

You sure its not just the previous liquid that could be altering the colour? Try cleaning out your tank then filling it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (4/11/16)

It doesnt take long for it to change... like a few minutes but i noticed its more rapid change when i vape n hear gets to the liquid...... at first i tot it was the coil n wick so i changed it .. then tot tank is dirty cleaned it still noth8ng same thing happeneing

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/11/16)

Imotions said:


> It doesnt take long for it to change... like a few minutes but i noticed its more rapid change when i vape n hear gets to the liquid...... at first i tot it was the coil n wick so i changed it .. then tot tank is dirty cleaned it still noth8ng same thing happeneing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Lol weird. Maybe take a pic of your bottle and how it looks in your tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (4/11/16)

Imotions said:


> It doesnt take long for it to change... like a few minutes but i noticed its more rapid change when i vape n hear gets to the liquid...... at first i tot it was the coil n wick so i changed it .. then tot tank is dirty cleaned it still noth8ng same thing happeneing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Weird... I would try get hold of the blender and see if they can advise you. And then let us know what it is!


----------



## Imotions (4/11/16)

Maybe i shud use my babies steriliser liquid n soak the tank lol.... but its strange that it happened all of a sudden ive never experienced this before even with mixing juices in the tank 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/11/16)

Imotions said:


> View attachment 74122
> View attachment 74123
> 
> 
> ...


lol Maybe your tank just steep liquid the moment you fill it. Is this on every new fill?


----------



## Imotions (4/11/16)

Yeah like i said first i tot wick n coil so i changed it n got the habit of cleaning the tank one time... filled up and it started so i tot ohk maybe its not clean enoght but the old juice will come out but still nothing... and its the second day its happening... ill try one last time later tonight and soak everything overnight n see tomorrow what happens ... i thought maybe someone ele exprienced the same 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (4/11/16)

Color change is nothing to worry about. It's just a result of oxidation and has no effect. If there's something wrong, you'll taste it and if not than just vape it


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/11/16)

Imotions said:


> Yeah like i said first i tot wick n coil so i changed it n got the habit of cleaning the tank one time... filled up and it started so i tot ohk maybe its not clean enoght but the old juice will come out but still nothing... and its the second day its happening... ill try one last time later tonight and soak everything overnight n see tomorrow what happens ... i thought maybe someone ele exprienced the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


You using commercial coils or the rba deck?


----------



## Imotions (4/11/16)

I had some 26g kanthal so i built a coil dont ask how many wraps n stuff lol... 26g kanthal with some cotton bacon 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (4/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> Color change is nothing to worry about. It's just a result of oxidation and has no effect. If there's something wrong, you'll taste it and if not than just vape it


Thats what im dng lmao cant afford to let juice go to waste haha 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/11/16)

You said once the tank heats up the colour change occurs? That could possibly mean something in the tank seeps out at those temps or that this juice is rapidly oxidizing. Have you tried it in another tank?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> You said once the tank heats up the colour change occurs? That could possibly mean something in the tank seeps out at those temps or that this juice is rapidly oxidizing. Have you tried it in another tank?


@Imotions Perhaps its just that liquid. Try another clear one if you have


----------



## Imotions (4/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> You said once the tank heats up the colour change occurs? That could possibly mean something in the tank seeps out at those temps or that this juice is rapidly oxidizing. Have you tried it in another tank?


Yes if the tank heat up its changes faster but if i fill up n just leave it then it takes time ..... other tank no change happens

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgeerj35 (4/11/16)

Almost like a warm bath but just whilst vaping 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/11/16)

Imotions said:


> Yes if the tank heat up its changes faster but if i fill up n just leave it then it takes time ..... other tank no change happens
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Time to strip and clean out this tank then, strip it as best as it can break down and clean everything. It's possible that the second tank doesn't get as hot, but if one does it and the other does not, your answer is most likely the tank.


----------



## Imotions (4/11/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Time to strip and clean out this tank then, strip it as best as it can break down and clean everything. It's possible that the second tank doesn't get as hot, but if one does it and the other does not, your answer is most likely the tank.


So tonight im gna strip it down and brush it clean and try again.... im forcing the issue of using this tank coz the other is the orcish tank and damn that shit drinks juice like no ones business 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/11/16)

Imotions said:


> So tonight im gna strip it down and brush it clean and try again.... im forcing the issue of using this tank coz the other is the orcish tank and damn that shit drinks juice like no ones business
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Make sure to clean out the chimney well, could be build up in there that is falling back in to the juice as it heats up and softens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imotions (4/11/16)

Ohk cool ill first soak it up and then brush it out see from there will report back tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (4/11/16)

Imotions said:


> Hi all
> Im almost 100% i read a thread somewhere around of liquid changing colour
> Basically i got a bottle of Joos E Liqs SNVL 18 3mg now my issue is that when i fill my tank the juice changes colour from clear to like a copper / brown colour.... no taste change though... im just worried that even thugh taste dont change it mustn be some sort of chemical reaction that would hurt my pink ex smoker lungs lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


This is my thoughts about it. Remember oxidation of the nicotine can change the color of your vape. Oxygen speeds up the oxidation. When your bottle is closed, the oxygen in the bottle is used up. So what oxygen does is steals atoms from the nic causing color change. I'm thinking that the oxygen in the bottle is used up, when you fill your tank, the vape is then mixed with oxygen again and oxidation is sped up. Pls note: oxidation does not change the flavor only the color. To test if this is what's happening, let your bottle of vape breath for 1 to 2 hours, then close it and shake vigorously. Leave it for a while and see if the color starts changing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (4/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> This is my thoughts about it. Remember oxidation of the nicotine can change the color of your vape. Oxygen speeds up the oxidation. When your bottle is closed, the oxygen in the bottle is used up. So what oxygen does is steals atoms from the nic causing color change. I'm thinking that the oxygen in the bottle is used up, when you fill your tank, the vape is then mixed with oxygen again and oxidation is sped up. Pls note: oxidation does not change the flavor only the color. To test if this is what's happening, let your bottle of vape breath for 1 to 2 hours, then close it and shake vigorously. Leave it for a while and see if the color starts changing


Oh yes and another thing, heat also speeds up oxidation a lot. When the vape is heated the molecules start moving around a lot faster. Heat speeds up the steeping process, I do believe this is what's happening with your vape


----------



## Imotions (4/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Oh yes and another thing, heat also speeds up oxidation a lot. When the vape is heated the molecules start moving around a lot faster. Heat speeds up the steeping process, I do believe this is what's happening with your vape


Are you refering to in the bottle or tank? Coz this is happening in the tank 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (4/11/16)

Imotions said:


> Are you refering to in the bottle or tank? Coz this is happening in the tank
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What I'm saying is when its in the closed bottle, the oxygen isn't renewed and used up, but when you throw your liquid into the tank, it is basically mixed with new oxygen, which speeds up the oxidation, and when you add heat to it that speeds up the oxidation much more than just oxygen by itself. If you want to test if that's the reason for the color change, take your bottle of vape, open it and let it stand for 1 to 2 hours, then close the bottle and shake with all your might. And then fill your basin with hot geyser water, just enough to cover 3 quarters of the bottle and let it stand until it cools. If it changes color you know its just oxidation, nothing to worry about


----------



## Imotions (4/11/16)

Ah ohk lovely i honestly didnt know that 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (4/11/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> What I'm saying is when its in the closed bottle, the oxygen isn't renewed and used up, but when you throw your liquid into the tank, it is basically mixed with new oxygen, which speeds up the oxidation, and when you add heat to it that speeds up the oxidation much more than just oxygen by itself. If you want to test if that's the reason for the color change, take your bottle of vape, open it and let it stand for 1 to 2 hours, then close the bottle and shake with all your might. And then fill your basin with hot geyser water, just enough to cover 3 quarters of the bottle and let it stand until it cools. If it changes color you know its just oxidation, nothing to worry about


I've never seen it change that quick. Even letting my juice stand overnight with no cap on doesn't change the color of the juice that fast.
There is only 1 explanation. It's a SpeedSteePTank !!


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (4/11/16)

Caveman said:


> I've never seen it change that quick. Even letting my juice stand overnight with no cap on doesn't change the color of the juice that fast.
> There is only 1 explanation. It's a SpeedSteePTank !!


Lol, I do agree, but maybe the vape was purchased just before the nic oxidized. Nice one cave man!!


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/11/16)

Its the nature of juice to change colour. It can be a number of factors, the flavour concentrates used, the nic, was it speed steeped, was it heat shocked? Other people have mentioned oxidation and that is a contributing factor. When making juice especially custards I know its ready when it has a nice yellow/gold colour to it. Higher nic also normally means a darker colour. Once juice is in a tank it darkens due it being heated. I mean the juice is sitting there around a hearing element and depending at what wattage you vape tanks can get damn hot along with the oxygen coming into the tank and bubbling through the juice in the tank its guaranteed to get darker. The lower the juice level gets in the tank the darker the juice will become. I once left a tank with a about half a ml of juice in my cubby for a week in summer when I finally looked for the tank the juice in it was almost black ( no I didnt try vape that, the tank went for a most thorough clean).

So as the other folk have said, if it tastes like its suppose to then no worries. This happens on squonk mods as well, the less juice in the bottle the darker it gets.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (8/11/16)

Hi all so i gavey tank a good clean stripped it down completely boiled water soaked the works.... filled juice it changed colour very slightly so i filled another juice and no colour change ... unfortunate part im out of the snvl18 now so i cant really try it again lol... so i take it that it was the tank that was causing the change of colour 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (9/11/16)

Imotions said:


> Hi all so i gavey tank a good clean stripped it down completely boiled water soaked the works.... filled juice it changed colour very slightly so i filled another juice and no colour change ... unfortunate part im out of the snvl18 now so i cant really try it again lol... so i take it that it was the tank that was causing the change of colour
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It could also be the juice... As u said u filled with another juice and there was no color change.... As one of the previous comments mentioned... The juice could have been purchased just before the juicd oxidized so when u add in the heat from the tank instant color change... 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (9/11/16)

Im gng to monitor it again and see

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

